# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  πως να σταματησω τις φοβιες μου???

## boo

καλημερα σε ολους

εχω ενα θεματακι το οποιο τον τελευταιο καιρο γινεται ολο και πιο εντονο.Συγκεκριμενα, εδω και χρονια οταν μπαινω σε αυτοκινητο ή κτελ εχω την αισθηση οτι θα τρακαρουμε και θα πεθανω.εχω αποκτησει υψοφοβια, δε μπορω να βγω σε μπαλκονι γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα πεσει και θα σκοτωθω.Δε μπορω να ανοιξω το πετρογκαζ γιατι νομιζω οτι θα ανατιναχτουμε.. Τελευταια χωρις καποιον ιδιαιτερο λογο μου ερχεται ολο στο μυαλο πως πεθαινει καποιος απο τους γονεις μου και αγχωνομαι, περα απο τη στεναχωρια που με πιανει εκεινη την ωρα, για το τι θα απογινουμε αν συμβει κατι τετοιο.

Μου χαλανε πολυ τη διαθεση αυτα και με ριχνουν και με αγχωνουν και μου δημιουργουν μεγαλη δυσφορια. Μπορρει να ακουγονται χαζα αλλα δε μπορω να λειτουργησω οταν συμβαινουν αυτα και συμβαινουν πολυ συχνα, μπορει και καθε μερα..
Δε ξερω πως να αποβαλω αυτες τις φοβιες. Εχετε καμια ιδεα για το πως να το ξεπερασω?Κατι που να μπορω να κανω? Απο τι μπορει να προερχονται ολα αυτα?Αγχος?

----------


## boo

ειναι να ταξιδεψω σε 1-2 ωρες.Η αποσταση δεν ειναι μεγαλη.Γυρω στη μιση ωρα.Αλλα αγχωνομαι απο τωρα οτι κατι μπορει να συμβει και να τρακαρουμε και να σκοτωθω.Δεν εχω και xanax και με πιανει πανικος........

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν εχεις αφησει και καμμια φοβια απ εξω , δεν ξερω τι ναπω ......

----------


## boo

Ναι αστα οσο περναει ο καιρος προστιθενται κι αλλες φοβιες. Γι αυτο εχουν μαζευτει τωρα 4-5 διαφορετικες.

Χτες παλι στο αυτοκινητο το βραδυ παλι τα ιδια σκεφτομουν..οτι θα τρακαρουμε και θα σκοτωθω. Δε ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο.Δε ξερω τι να κανω..

Απο τι προερχονται οι φοβιες?Θελω να βρω την αιτια για να το διορθωσω ολο αυτο οριστικα.
Εχει κανεις αναλογη εμπειρια και αν ναι τι εκανε?

----------


## serios

Δύσκολο ζήτημα.Είναι ολόκληρο φιλοσοφικό ζήτημα το συγκεκριμένο.
Νομίζω οι σκέψεις δημιουργούν τον φόβο.Δημιουργούν κάτι φανταστικό που πιστεύουμε σαν πραγματικότητα.Σκέφτεσαι το χειρότερο πιθανό σενάριο.Σκέψου ποια πιθανότητα υπάρχει να γίνει ατύχημα;;Σίγουρα είναι μια πιθανότητα όσο είναι και το να σου πέσει γλάστρα από ένα μπαλκόνι.Το βέβαιο είναι ότι είναι αρκετά πιο ασφαλές.Πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν αλλά δεν μπορούμε να ζούμε με τα χειρότερα σενάρια.Η ζωή είναι απρόβλεπτη αλλά εμείς επιλέγουμε κάποια πράγματα.
Μετά είναι και μέρος της πάθησης μας ο φόβος.
Η έκθεση είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να αντιμετωπίσεις τον φόβο.Δηλαδή αν τώρα φοβάσαι να μη γίνει ατύχημα καλό θα ήταν να μη αναβάλεις το ταξίδι.
Από κει και πέρα αν πω πως έχω γνώσεις για την αντιμετώπιση του θα έλεγα ψέματα.
Και εγώ έχω αρκετές φοβίες που κυρίως πηγάζουν από την δυσλειτουργικότητα μου.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Νομίζω οι σκέψεις δημιουργούν τον φόβο.Δημιουργούν κάτι φανταστικό που πιστεύουμε σαν πραγματικότητα.Σκέφτεσαι το χειρότερο πιθανό σενάριο..................
> Μετά είναι και μέρος της πάθησης μας ο φόβος.
> 
> Και εγώ έχω αρκετές φοβίες που κυρίως πηγάζουν από την δυσλειτουργικότητα μου.


Σειριε το ποστ σου ειναι εξαιρετικο!
Να προσθεσω οτι χρειαζεται μια εκπαιδευση στη διαχειριση των φοβων αυτων, ενας <<διαλογος>> με τις φοβιες. Η εκθεση μονη της, χωρις διαχειριση, μπορει να κανει τα πραγματα χειροτερα...
Να σε ρωτησω, τη δυσλειτουργικοτητα που λες την ειχες προ ψυχωσης ή σου δημιουργηθηκε εξαιτιας της ψυχωσης?

----------


## serios

> Να σε ρωτησω, τη δυσλειτουργικοτητα που λες την ειχες προ ψυχωσης ή σου δημιουργηθηκε εξαιτιας της ψυχωσης?


Φοβίες είχα από παιδί.Ίσως είχα κοινωνική φοβία που είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την απομόνωση.Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όλα αυτά ήταν αποτέλεσμα της πρόδρομης φάσης της ψύχωσης.Σε ορισμένους η πρόδρομη φάση κρατάει αρκετά χρόνια και αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι έχω αποδιοργανωμένη ψύχωση ή αλλιώς ηβηφρένεια ίσως να ξεκίνησε σε μικρή ηλικία.
Βασικά πάντα κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με το μυαλό μου.Ήμουν ντροπαλός,τα κρατούσα μέσα μου,δεν μιλούσα πολύ,υπήρχαν πολλές συγκρούσεις που δεν μπορούσα να κατανοήσω σε εκείνη την ηλικία.
Από μια ηλικία και μετά υπήρχε πτώση στις ακαδημαικές επιδόσεις και στην λειτουργικότητα.Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι στα 16 μου φοβόμουν να δώσω παραγγελία γιατί αισθανόμουν το μυαλό μου σταματημένο.

----------


## Mara.Z

Eιχες μεινει πχ στην ιδια ταξη? ή απλα δεν ησουν το ιδιο καλος μαθητης??
Να σε ρωτησω, δεπυ δεν ειχες ουτε στο φασμα του αυτισμου ε?

----------


## PAPA

Με κατα μέτωπο επίθεση. Μόνο έτσι!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Γιατί δεν μιλάς σε έναν ψυχολόγο?
Πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## serios

> Eιχες μεινει πχ στην ιδια ταξη? ή απλα δεν ησουν το ιδιο καλος μαθητης??
> Να σε ρωτησω, δεπυ δεν ειχες ουτε στο φασμα του αυτισμου ε?


Στο δημοτικό δεν είχαν διαγνωστεί μαθησιακές δυσκολίες ή κάποιο πρόβλημα.Είχα πάντως άγχος.Μια ψυχολόγος είπε πως ήταν από την σχέση μου με την μητέρα μου.Υπήρχε σύγκρουση εκείνη την περίοδο με ξύλο κάπως άσχημο θα έλεγα.
Μέχρι Β' Γυμνασίου ήμουν καλός μαθητής του 18.Τα μαθηματικά έριχναν κατα πολύ τον βαθμό.Μετά από κει αδιαφορούσα για τα μαθήματα γιατί νομίζω ένιωθα την ζωή μου άδεια και βαρετή.Δεν έβρισκα κίνητρο.Ένιωθα δυστυχισμένος.

----------


## Mara.Z

Αρα υπηρχε κακοποιηση...
Στο γυμνασιο για την πτωση μετα υπηρχε συγκεκριμενη αφορμη για την ελλειψη κινητρου?

----------


## serios

> Αρα υπηρχε κακοποιηση...
> Στο γυμνασιο για την πτωση μετα υπηρχε συγκεκριμενη αφορμη για την ελλειψη κινητρου?


Δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένη αφορμή.Είχα παρατήσει την παλιά μου παρέα.Ήμουν κυρίως μόνος και δεν έβγαινα.Γενικά υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία που τείνουν σε πρόδρομη φάση.Οι καθηγητές έλεγαν πως είμαι κάπως αφηρημένος.Θυμάμαι πως με δυσκόλευε η γυμναστική γιατί δεν είχα ενέργεια και δύναμη.Υπήρχε φόβος.Μια μέρα απλά είπα βαρέθηκα αλλά δεν έκανα κάτι να αλλάξω την κατάσταση απλά παραιτήθηκα.

----------


## boo

δηλαδη οι φοβιες αυτες μπορει να προερχονται απο τη ψυχωση?
προσπαθω να μη σταματαω την καθημερινοτητα μου εξαιτιας τους αλλα δεν υπαρχει αποτελεσμα.απλα συμβαινουν χωρις να μπορω να το περιορισω να το κοντρολαρω.ειναι ψυχοφθορο.παρατηρω οτι καθε φοβια εχει το δικο της χρονο μεσα σε καθε μερα.δηλαδη ας πουμε ο φοβος της απωλειας καποιου συγγενικου προσωπου μου συμβαινει κυριως το βραδυ οταν ξαπλωνω.
τι θα πει οτι πρεπει να κανω διαλογο με τις φοβιες μου?
ακουγονται γελοια το καταλαβαινω

----------


## Mara.Z

> τι θα πει οτι πρεπει να κανω διαλογο με τις φοβιες μου?
> ακουγονται γελοια το καταλαβαινω


σε μενα δεν ακουγονται γελοια πιστεψε με!
ειχα μαμα ψυχωσικη... :)

θα σου πω το ακολουθο παραδειγμα : 
πχ φοβαμαι να μπω στο υπεραστικο γιατι θα τρακαρει και θα σκοτωθουμε>>> ειναι αυτη η σκεψη στο μυαλο σου. 

Εκπαιδευεις τη λογικη σου να αντιταξει σε αυτη τη φοβια οτι τοσα λεωφορεια κινουνται καθημερινα, oι οδηγοι ειναι προσεκτικοι κλπ. 

Δηλαδη εκπαιδευεις τη σκεψη σου να αντιτασσεται στη φοβια σου! αμα εξασκηθεις λιγο, πιανει.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Υπήρχε φόβος.Μια μέρα απλά είπα βαρέθηκα αλλά δεν έκανα κάτι να αλλάξω την κατάσταση απλά παραιτήθηκα.


και το ψυχωσικο επεισοδιο πως εκδηλωθηκε? τι ενιωθες? τι σκεφτοσουν??

----------


## boo

ναι αλλα τοσα ατυχηματα συμβαινουν και μαλιστα πολλες φορες εκπλησομαστε κιολας γιατι λεμε πως γινεται να συναιβη αυτο και εντος και εκτος σπιτιου ατυχηματα.γι αυτο φοβαμαι πολυ και αγχωνομαι.
προσπαθησα χτες βραδυ να κοιμηθω ηρεμα, αλλα παλι σκεφτομουν τι θα γινει αν πεθανει ενας απο τους γονεις.και πηρα xanax που με ηρεμει και μου φερνει υπνηλια.αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι λυση.
ειναι αυτο που ειπε και ο serios σκεφτομια ολο τα χειροτερα σεναρια.απο φοβο.δε μπορω να χαρω ετσι γιατι ολα αυτα μου τριβελιζουν το μυαλο ολη μερα.
μηπως φταιει η ψυχωση? ή το οτι ακουω φωνες?μηπως τα αγχολυτικα σε μονιμη βαση, κι οχι σαν πυροσβεστικη λυση μονο, βοηθανε?

----------


## serios

Τα αγχολυτικά μπορεί να γίνουν εθιστικά.Εγώ ευτυχώς δεν κατέφυγα ποτέ σε αυτά.
Η ψύχωση είναι μεγάλος παράγοντας.Είσαι ανασφαλής αυτή την στιγμή.Ίσως νιώθεις αβοήθητη και σε απόγνωση.Έτσι το μυαλό πηγαίνει στο κακό πιο εύκολα γιατί δεν πατάς καλά στα πόδια σου.Δεν νιώθεις εμπιστοσύνη στο περιβάλλον σου και στην κατάσταση σου.Γι αυτό ίσως σου έρχονται σκέψεις για θάνατο των γονιών σου που δείχνει ότι νιώθεις μοναξιά και αβοήθητη.Είναι τα πρόσωπα που έχουμε ανάγκη σε δύσκολες στιγμές και όταν είμαστε ανασφαλείς δημιουργούμε σενάρια.

Το σκεφτόμουν λίγο σήμερα αυτό με τον φόβο.Το φαντάστηκα σαν ένα σενάριο ταινίας.Ανάλογα με την διάθεση δηλαδή όπως πας και επιλέγεις ορισμένες φορές σε ένα dvd club άλλες φορές θριλερ και άλλες φορές κωμωδία,άλλες φορές δράση έτσι κάπως το φαντάστηκα.Είναι σαν να επιλέγω το σενάριο της ζωή μου.Προς το παρόν με βοήθησε αυτή η σκέψη γιατί κατάλαβα ότι όλα είναι σενάρια του μυαλού και έχω την δυνατότητα επιλογής. Από δω και πέρα θα προσπαθήσω να επιλέγω κυρίως δράση και κωμωδία :p άλλωστε τα θρίλερ έχουν πολλά στερεότυπα για εμάς τους σχιζοφρενείς και μου τη σπάνε χοχοχο

----------


## boo

ναι το ξερω..τα αγχολυτικα ειναι εθιστικα και στο σωμα και στο μυαλο..αλλα δε ξερω τι αλλο να κανω οταν μπλοκαρω.

ειναι επακολουθο ή και προγουμενο των ψυχωτικων επεισοδιων οι φοβιες και το αγχος?ναι νιωθω πολυ αγχος και στεναχωρια για τα ψυχωτικα δε θελω να ξανακανω επεισοδιο βαρυ.

εχεις δικιο στα συναισθηματα, επεσες μεσα.αβοηθητη και σε απογνωση γιατι τα ψυχωτικα δε λενε να τελειωσουν παρολο που παιρνω φαρμακα.και η ζωη προχωραει κι εγω μενω στο ιδιο σημειο, μενω πισω.οι υποχρεωσεις τρεχουν και δε μπορω να ανταπεξελθω σε αυτα που πρεπει να κανω.δε νιωθω εμπιστοσυνη προς τους δικους μου γιατι δε μπορουν να με βοηθησουν με καποιο τροπο, το εχουν αποδειξει στο παρελθον.γιατι ομως ενω δε με βοηθανε φοβαμαι τι θα απογινω χωρις αυτους?ειναι αντιφατικο.

απο οτι καταλαβαινω απο αυτα που λες φταιω ή ειναι δικια μου ευθυνη το τι σεναρια κανω.τι πρεπει να κανω δηλαδη για να αλλαξω σεναρια?γινονται απο μονες τους οι φοβιες εκτος αν φταινε το αγχος και η καταθλιψη.το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να ξαναπαρω αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχολυτικα, αλλα φοβαμαι πως η γιατρος δε θα δωσει σημασια σε αυτα.αλλα κι αυτα εχουν παρενεργειες που με ενοχλουν ακομα και να μου εδινε κι αλλα φαρμακα.και μετα θα επρεπε να βρω και καποια δικαιολογια προς στους δικους μου για να δικαιολογησω γιατι αυξανουμε παλι φαρμακα.

σκεφτομαι πολλες φορες να δωσω τερμα σε ολα αυτα μια και καλη.το μονο που με σταματαει ειναι οτι θα απογοητευσω την μικρη μου αδερφη.

πρεπει εκεινη την ωρα να κανω μια θετικη σκεψη για να αλλαξω σεναρια οπως λες αν καταλαβαινω καλα.θα το προσπαθησω κι αυτο απο σημερα κιολας μιας και παιζει να πρεπει να μπω σε αυτοκινητο το απογευμα.μακαρι να τα καταφερω.θελω πολυ

παντως πριν που μου ειπε η μανα μου να βγω στο μπαλκονι να μαζεψω κατι ρουχα δε τολμησα.βλεπεις μπορει να πεσει το μπαλκονι..

----------


## serios

Ίσως πέρα από την ψύχωση που δημιουργεί το αίσθημα του φόβου γιατί γκρεμίζεται η πραγματικότητα και ο κόσμος όπως τον ήξερες το θέμα της ανασφάλειας να είναι η αιτία για τους τωρινούς σου φόβους.
Ίσως νιώθεις πως πρέπει να σε προσέξουν με κάποιον τρόπο και φυσικά υπάρχει τεράστια ανασφάλεια.

Το να βιάζεσαι δεν θα φέρει αποτέλεσμα.Είναι μια αργή διαδικασία και πρέπει να καταλάβεις πως κάποια πράγματα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους.Το να πιέζεσαι συνεχώς δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα.Οι υψηλές προσδοκίες στην αρχή δεν είναι κάτι θετικό.

----------


## ironman

αυτη η τεχνικη λεγεται προκληση κανεις μια σειρα απο ερωτησεις στον εαυτο σου και τις απαντας μια μια

----------


## boo

εδω και 10 μερες οι φοβιες γιναν παλι θερια.
ξεκινησε με αγχος και αγωνια χωρις προφανη λογο.ειχα ολοκληρη τη χρονια φοβιες οπως οταν ανοιξα το θεμα περυσι.τωρα φουντωσαν παλι.σε μια περιοδο που ειμαι χαλαρη απο εξωγενεις παραγοντες αγχους.
μια ψυχολογος που συμβουλευτηκα μου ειπε εκεινη την ωρα που με πιανουν να λεω στοπ και να κανω μια πραγματικη ή ψευτικη ομορφη σκεψη.το προσπαθω αλλα δε βλεπω αποτελεσματα γιατι ολα γινονται ακαριαια και η εκταση της φοβιας απλωνεται και δε συμαζευεται.
οταν κατι ξεφευγει απο το προγραμμα που εχω στο κεφαλι μου π.χ. αν αργησει καποιος 10-15 λεπτα παει ο νους μου στο κακο.
νιωθω πολυ ασχημα.συμβαινει πολλες φορες μεσα στη μερα.κανω ασχημες σκεψεις και φοβαμαι τα παντα.μηπως παθω κατι εγω, η οικογενεια, ενας φιλος, τα ζωακια μου...
η γιατρος μου ειπε να παρω xanax για το αγχος και την αγωνια για 1 μηνα 1mg σε δοσεις μεσα στη μερα.
δεν εχουμε συζητησει γι αυτες τις φοβιες.το xanax με βοηθαει ελαχιστα.

----------


## vasago

Αδερφέ θεωρώ ότι μόνο ο ψυχολόγος και η ομάδικη ψυχοθεραπεία μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν . Με τα φάρμακα αυτά δεν λύνονται με τίποτα . Ισα ισα που θεωρώ ότι με τα φάρμακα πολλαπλασιάζονται . Ψάξε κάποιον καλό θεραπευτή και μην χάνεις χρόνο γιατί ταλαιπωρείσαι άδικα . Λύση υπάρχει σίγουρα . 

Τώρα απο που προέρχονται δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου απαντήσει εδώ μέσα διότι δεν ξέρει το ιστορικό σου . Λογικά είναι ανασφάλεια που έχει συσωρευτεί τόσα χρόνια .

----------


## boo

οχι οτι εχει σημασια αλλα κοπελα ειμαι βρε..!
οπως ειπα συμβουλευτηκα ψυχολογο και μου ειπε αυτο που εγραψα να κανω.αλλα δε μπορω να το πετυχω.
ξερει κανεις κανεναν τροπο αντιμετωπισης γιατι κραταει χρονια αυτη η κολονια και χαλιεμαι?
δεν υπαρχει κανα χαπι για φοβιες?

----------


## vasago

Χαχα συγνώμη , δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά απάντησα απευθείας λες και μιλάω σε άντρα . Δεν ξέρω γιατι αυτόματα σε πέρασα για άντρα . 
Χάπια για φοβίες δεν έχω υπόψιν μου . Φαντάζομαι τα ηρεμιστικά χάπια θα κάνουν κάποια αντίστοιχη δουλειά αλλά σοβαρά δεν στα προτείνω . Πανικούς έχεις ή έχεις μόνο φοβίες ;

----------


## boo

σχιζο εχω.παιρνω αρκετα φαρμακα κι εχω δοκιμασει επισης αρκετα.
θα το συζητουσα με τη γιατρο μου αλλα θα την ξαναδω μεσα στο σεπτεμβρη.ως τοτε τι κανω?
παλιοτερα δεν ειχα φοβιες.τα τελευταια χρονια με εχουν πιασει τοσο εντονα.
κριση πανικου εχω να παθω 3-4 χρονια
απο αγχολυτικα παιρνω xanax 1mg
α και αυτο που παρατηρω οταν με πιανουν αυτες οι φοβιες απο το φοβο και το αγχος νιωθω ενα εσωτερικο καψιμο σε ολο το σωμα..

----------


## vasago

Το xanax δεν σε εχει βοηθήσει καθολου οσον αφορα τις φοβιες σου ;

----------


## boo

το xanax μου διωχνει καπως το αγχος απο τις φοβιες αλλα αυτες συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν και με κανουν και νιωθω πολυ ασχημα

----------


## ioannis2

Οι φοβίες φεύγουν με το να εκτίθεσαι στις φοβίες, με το να κάνεις δλδ αυτα που φοβάσαι να κάνεις. Το να υπερβαίνεις δλδ τις σκέψεις σου, δλδ να τις παραγνωρίζεις και να πράττεις. Τα ηρεμιστικά απλά σε ηρεμούν αλλά δεν αλλάζουν τον τρόπο σκέψης, απλά συμβάλλουν στο να γίνεται πιο εύκολα το βημα που λέγεται υπέρβαση.

----------


## boo

εχω παρατηρησει οτι περα απο φοβιες του στυλ..
δε μπορω να βγω σε μπαλκκονι γιατι θα πεσει,
δεν αναβω πετρογκαζ γιατι θα ανατιναχτουμε
αν αργησει καποιος σκεφτομαι οτι κατι πολυ κακο εγινε οπως ενα ατυχημα
φοβαμαι να μπω σε αυτοκινητο ή κτελ γιατι φτιαχνω στο μυαλο μου σεναρια οτι θα τρακαρουμε
δε πρεπει να προεξεχει ουτε λιγο απο το στρωμα στο κρεβατι χερι ή ποδι γιατι κατι θα μου ορμηξει και θα με κατασπαραξει
κλπ που δε μου ερχονται ολα τωρα..
χτυπαω ξυλο ολη μερα για να διωξω και καλα τις ασχημες σκεψεις μην τυχον συμβει κατι

πρακτικα σε αυτες τις φοβιες τι μορω να κανω?
περισσοτερο με ενοχλουν οι σκεψεις στα αυτοκινητα και το μην τυχον παθει κανεις κατι.πως να εκτεθω σε αυτα?εκτιθεμαι αλλα μονο το αγχος μου φουντωνει

----------


## jim7

Γεια σας, @Boo έχω κι εγώ παρόμοιες φοβίες. Μου εμφανίστηκαν ξαφνικα όταν εκοψα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα που έπαιρνα ανελλιπώς για 4 χρόνια. Μήπως συνέπεσε και σε εσένα η έξαρση των φόβων με διακοπή η μείωση αντί καταθλιπτικού;
Εγώ είχα επι 6 μηνες αυτές τιςωφοβιες συν την αϋπνία και αλλά που όλα μαζί επιδεινωναν το άγχος σε ενα φαύλο κυκλο. Οι φοβίες πέρασαν μονο όταν ξανάρχισα να παίρνω το αντικαταθλιπτικά. Μου εμεινε όμως ο φόβος οτι θα εμφανιστούν παλι. Μου έμεινε και μια συνεχής δύσπνοια.

----------


## boo

δε θυμαμαι ποτε μου ξεκινησαν.
αντικαταθλιπτικα εχω παρει και εχω κοψει αρκετες φορες στο παρελθον.τωρα παιρνω 7 μηνες remeron.
αν εφταιγε αυτο δε θα επρεπε να εχουν σταματησει εφοσον παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο?

----------


## ioannis2

> εχω παρατηρησει οτι περα απο φοβιες του στυλ..
> δε μπορω να βγω σε μπαλκκονι γιατι θα πεσει,
> δεν αναβω πετρογκαζ γιατι θα ανατιναχτουμε
> αν αργησει καποιος σκεφτομαι οτι κατι πολυ κακο εγινε οπως ενα ατυχημα
> φοβαμαι να μπω σε αυτοκινητο ή κτελ γιατι φτιαχνω στο μυαλο μου σεναρια οτι θα τρακαρουμε
> δε πρεπει να προεξεχει ουτε λιγο απο το στρωμα στο κρεβατι χερι ή ποδι γιατι κατι θα μου ορμηξει και θα με κατασπαραξει
> κλπ που δε μου ερχονται ολα τωρα..
> χτυπαω ξυλο ολη μερα για να διωξω και καλα τις ασχημες σκεψεις μην τυχον συμβει κατι
> 
> *πρακτικα σε αυτες τις φοβιες τι μορω να κανω?*περισσοτερο με ενοχλουν οι σκεψεις στα αυτοκινητα και το μην τυχον παθει κανεις κατι.πως να εκτεθω σε αυτα?*εκτιθεμαι αλλα μονο το αγχος μου φουντωνει*


΄Να συνεχίσεις να εκτίθεσαι!! Να εκτίθεσαι συνεχώς σε όλα αυτα που σε φοβίζουν! Η διάψευση της φοβίας, δηλαδή η μη πραγματοποιηση αυτου που φοβοσουν ότι θα συμβει, σταδικακα θα σε εξοικοιώνει με το αντικείμενο του φόβου και θα σου γινεται πηγη δυναμης.

----------


## boo

Λες στην πορεια να καλυτερευσω δηλαδη με αυτον τον τροπο?
Την ιδια μεθοδο μου ειπε και η ψυχολογος..
Δε παιρνω και το ξαναξ που μου ειπε ο γιατρος.λεω σιγα που θα με βοηθησει..μαλλον πρεπει να το παρω..αλλα δε μ αρεσει να παιρνω κι αλλα φαρμακα μεσα στη μερα περα απο τα πρωινα και τα βραδυνα.το ξεχναω κιολας..
Σημερα παλι υπεκυψα στις φοβιες μου το μεσημερι..

----------

